# Well He Did It Again



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well my little guy did it again.









We received a call from the School telling us that Ethan fell during gym class and that his elbow was sore. The school nurse put some ice on it until we could pick him up. When we got to the school, Ethan was not crying but looked very pale - (same look as last time) We decided to take him for x-rays to make sure everthing was ok. The x-ray showed that he fractured left "elbow" (I forgot the proper term). The Doc's put him a temp. cast on until the swelling subsides a bit. Today we have an appointmentt with the othro surgen and hopefulling it just for a cast.

Ethan is doing well and went to school the next day; His biggest worry.... His ability to open X-mas presents with one hand.

Also looking at signing him up for Judo classes so he learns how to "fall properly".

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeez Thor! 
Tell the little guy to slow down a bit on that conveyor belt! Or at least pay attention to when it's about to stop! (Sorry, but it IS that season again!







)

As far as opening the <Enter the denomination of your choice here> presents goes... I'm sure he will figure something out!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

He gets half the presents this year!









Sam broke his arm last year. It freaked everyone out since his forarm looked like a canoe.

Fun stuff! Good luck to him.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh no!!!

Now, Thor. I know you're big on Tim Horton up there and all - and you know I'm right there with ya' ....but don't ya' think maybe he's still a little young for the Tim's I.V. ??? Maybe back him off the habit a bit ???? Slow him down a few steps?







Just a thought....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

My son broke his arm at the elbow a couple of years ago. They had to operate. He is fine but ended up with some restricted movement. Man I hate it when kids get hurt. Thor, Tell Ethan, from the Gregg family, we hope a speedy recovery!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thor -- sorry to hear about your son's arm. Hope he recovers quickly.

Maybe this year you'll have to put his presents in those holiday bags instead of wrapping.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Bummer Thor. Hope the little guy is OK.

I can send more protective apparel, but don't have anything to prevent broken bones


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thor
Sorry to hear about your little guy as far as opening present he will be quicker than you think.
We will be thinking of him.
Good Luck!!!
Willie


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ouch! But, with a little over three weeks til Christmas, I'm sure he'll figure out how to use that arm for the Importan stuff. I hope he feels better and heals quickly.

Scott


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Thor, Sorry to hear about the little guy, but kids bounce back don't worry.
When my brother broke his collar bone in the early sixties they used to put both arms and shoulders in a full upper body cast, he made it through Christmas easy enough, although I remember coming out with a few bruises!

Steve

Peterborough Ont.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thor,

Hope he's healed and feeling better soon, without surgery.

Mike


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Thor,

There's a lot that I read here that is forgettable. But I do remember about your son's first broken arm. A second time is definitely too many. Hope it didn't break in the same spot. We wish him a speedy recovery.

Bill


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thor,

Ever consider a big, plastic bubble?









Hope he recovers nicely.

Mark


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ouch!









And just before Christmas.









Tell Ethan that Santa knows about his arm and he will deliver those presents, accordingly!









Wish Ethan well for me! I hope it's just a cast that he gets.

Mike

(Take it from someone with a 25 year-old son . . . no matter how old they get, your kids will always be a constant source of concern!)


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I'd bet he won't have any problem at all opening presents, he still has a good arm, 2 legs and his teeth.









I hope he heals fast and forgets all about it.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW!!!! Thor what a bummer sorry to hear Ethan fractured his elbow
Tell him not to worry about openning the Christmas presents Dad will help him with it
Or he could use the robot to open them

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

AWWW Sorry Ethan









Of course he is worried about opening present .............you'd be worried too if you were his age









Tami


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well we are back from the hospital and Ethan is doing fine. He ended up breaking is arm in 2 places just above the joint. No damage to the joint itself







. He will be in a cast for 6 weeks.

He wanted an Outbackers.com logo on his cast







with a call sign "E-Man". I will have to post a pic. After the cast was put on he wanted to go to Boston Pizza for dinner.

Thanks for the kind words.

Thor


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thor 
Glad Ethan is doing fine. Sorry to hear about breaking is arm in 2 places just above the joint and no damage to the joint. Glad to hear he wants Outbackers.com logo on his cast (smart kid ) Tell him we are thinking of him 
for a speedy recovery

Willie


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I feel for you! Our son started racing BMX bicycles at age 4. Broke his first collar bone at 5. Same one again at 7. Other side at 8, and again at 9.

Heres what he has said. Well dad, thats the price I pay to be the No.1 BMX rider in the state, which he was for several years.

We made him quit at 11. Now at 13 he wants to race motocycles. So I'm sure he's in for more. I think we will put him off till he's 15. The kid is talented so what do you do. Crashing is part of it. Broken bones sure suck..

Carey


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear that he has this set back.....and it is great that there wasn't any damage to the joint!!! I am sure he will heal fast and be just as strong as ever!!!

I really don't think that he will have any problems getting into the presents!!!! It wouldn't have stopped me at that age!!!

Let "E-Man" know that we are thinking of him.

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry about your son's injury. I'm not sure how we made it this far, but I have two sons (7 & 10) and neither one has had a broken bone. Guess we are lucky.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Thor!
Just saw this!! Sorry about "E-Man"! Poor little Ethan!! My oldest was breaking something everytime you turned around, when he was young. 
I think instead of HALF the presents, maybe Ethan deserves DOUBLE presents this year!! (and any siblings he may have, as well, of course!)








Hope he gets along fine!
Darlene


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thor said:


> He wanted an Outbackers.com logo on his cast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"E-Man"  That's Great









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear nothing wrong with the joint
We'll be waiting to see the E-Man pics









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Finally managed to upload some pics. Sorry for the picture being sideways...I kept getting an error when I rotated the pic 90 degrees.

Ethan loves the new logo on his cast.










Thor


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Thor said:


> Also looking at signing him up for Judo classes so he learns how to "fall properly".
> 
> Thor


Poor little guy! Is it just a freak occurrence, or is he - like I was - a magnet for such stuff?

If he can wait that long, Army Ranger training/jump school will teach him how to fall.

Sluggo


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Thor!!
Gotta love that big smile and that cast he's showing off that he's "styling". Ethan and Ben are two fine looking young men. I hope Santa's good to both of them. Give them both a hug!!
Darlene


----------

